# Gibson Les Paul Standard. $1200 SK SK



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Gibson Les Paul Standard , Gibson Les Paul Standard | Guitars | Saskatoon | Kijiji Price: $ 1,200

Looks nicely worn in.... wish it was local of course!
(Might have a headstock break...hard to tell)


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I cranked the sh!t outta the brightness and make of it what you will, but I think I see a line where headstock breaks normally happen.










...which is fine because even with a break, $1200 is a pretty good deal. It’s just something you should put in the ad.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

...and here’s the ad because if it is legit, I don’t think it’ll be up for long.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice job on the photo editing! I think it was up at $1500 last week, but 1200 is a nice price with the possible break.


----------

